# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy laser CNC >  em muốn mua máy laser fiber trung quốc, mọi người cho em lời khuyên với

## haminhduc

hiện tại em đang muốn mua máy laser trung quốc, qua tiimf hiểu thấy hãng HSG của trung quốc cấu hình khá mạnh, em thấy vn mình ít ai dùng nên chua biết nó có ổn định không. Anh em cho em lời khuyên với ạ. em cám ơn

----------

BKMech Co.,ltd

----------


## h-d

mục đích và công suất bạn định làm gì?

----------


## haminhduc

em cắt thép và inoxx ạ

----------


## haminhduc

có bác nào đã từng sử dụng rồi hoặc có thông tin gì giúp e với. định mua amda nhung thấy chi phí và vận hành lằng nhằng quá

----------


## CKD

Nếu lấy máy china so với amada... thì sao mà so?
Mà cơ bản là bạn mua máy nào, có link tham khảo để xem cấu hình?

----------


## haminhduc

Bác ckd đây rồi. E muốn mua con fiber 1000w. Nguồn của ipj. Xem thấy nó cắt ngon quá. Nó quảng cáo là ko có vật tư tiêu hao. E định lấy con âmda cũ. Nhung nghe vụ lắp đặt mà mấy bác đã hét 600cur thì e nản luôn

----------


## Diyodira

> Bác ckd đây rồi. E muốn mua con fiber 1000w. Nguồn của ipj. Xem thấy nó cắt ngon quá. Nó quảng cáo là ko có vật tư tiêu hao. E định lấy con âmda cũ. Nhung nghe vụ lắp đặt mà mấy bác đã hét 600cur thì e nản luôn


Giá đó thì mua con fiber 500w China là ổn rồi cắt sắt cũng 5mm, inox 3mm, 1300 x 1500, nguồn laser tụi nó cũng nhập âu-mỹ cả.
thanks

----------


## CKD

600 củ chưa mua được cái nguồn laser 500w mới nữa chứ nói gì cả máy. Mua được nguồn 220 mới thôi.

Máy china 500W đâu tầm 2 tỉ

----------


## Gamo

Ủa, thế thì tầm tiền bác chủ muốn chi bao nhiêu?

----------


## haminhduc

khoảng gần 2 tỷ bác ạ
em đã liên hệ với hãng khoảng 2 tỷ là có con 1000w nguồn ipj. cacis chính là nó có ngon như quảng cáo ko

----------


## haminhduc

em đã xem cấu hình thanh răng của alpha gẻmany, ray hiwin, nguồn 1000w IPJ sx tại USa hộp số ALpha Germany, các bác thấy ok chưa

----------


## Mr.L

cái link con máy đó đâu bác show cho mọi người xem rùi góp ý kiến 
thân!

----------


## haminhduc

https://www.google.com.vn/url?sa=t&s...RLN87WxiDjOUkA

----------


## haminhduc

Các bác xem có được ko

----------


## inhainha

Bên Hàn đang đắp chiếu con này. Bác muốn thì mình nhập về cho. Hiện nó không chạy, nhưng người bán nói nếu mua sẽ làm cho chạy trước khi lấy tiền. 

https://www.facebook.com/HanQuocSmar...03082053322501

----------


## CKD

Thật tình mà nói. 2 tỷ với laser mua được gì? Cái nguồn laser 1000W thôi đã sam sam 1.5 tỏi rồi. Còn đâu linh kiện này nọ germany mà chỉ có 500? Lợi nhuận doanh nghiệp, chi phí bảo trì, bảo dưỡng, bảo hành, service tùm lum trong đó.

Với dưới 2 tỷ có thể đầu tư máy công suất 500W, xuất xứ china, linh kiện G7. Còn 1000W thì phải tầm dưới 3 tỷ.

----------


## CKD

Còn đây là cái máy xuất hiện trong video
http://www.hsglaser.com/693.html

----------


## haminhduc

Em thấy hãng nó báo giá vậy. Bọn em ko muốn làm việc voeis mấy ông vn. Các ông báo giá chênh lệch so với hãng quá cao. Hiện giờ hãng báo em la 84.000 usa cho con máy 1000w cấu hình như vậy. Không biết có ảo qua ko

----------


## haminhduc

Làm ăn với mấy a khựa mệt phết. Công ty nó cũng lớn . Không biết làm ăn có tử tế không. Em cũng tìm hiểu định nhập âmda của nhật. Nhưng nghe vụ lắp đặt với vật tư tiêu hao mà ởi quá. Lắp đặt mấy bác Hợp phát hét 600 củ

----------


## CKD

> Em thấy hãng nó báo giá vậy. Bọn em ko muốn làm việc voeis mấy ông vn. Các ông báo giá chênh lệch so với hãng quá cao. Hiện giờ hãng báo em la 84.000 usa cho con máy 1000w cấu hình như vậy. Không biết có ảo qua ko


Bác không nói sớm..
Với giá đó, tính ra là 2 tỷ rồi. Chuyên chở chưa tính, bảo hành, bảo dưỡng, chuyên gia hướng dẫn chưa tính. Bạn có dự trù hết các chi phí phát sinh chưa?

----------

BKMech Co.,ltd

----------


## haminhduc

Cái đó free mà bác. Cif về hải phòng là 84.000. Còn mình lo thuế má. Lo quá bác ạ. Hơnb2 tỷ

----------


## CKD

Ô hô!
Ừ thì free, free chuyên chở, free bảo hành, free chuyển giao, free tax.

Nhập tiểu ngạch thì em chịu.. chứ nhập cả công thì em biết chút chút. Rất ngon ăn đó ạ.

----------


## Diyodira

> 600 củ chưa mua được cái nguồn laser 500w mới nữa chứ nói gì cả máy. Mua được nguồn 220 mới thôi.
> 
> Máy china 500W đâu tầm 2 tỉ


hè hè bác chém vụ này với e thì hổng ổn rồi.

em báo giá chính xác nhé, giá xuất xưởng tại TQ, hàng vận chuyển bằng tàu, tối đa 45 ngày, máy thì miễn chê rồi, tụi nó xuất đi Âu - Mỹ như rau.


1m22 x 1m22 : 690tr
1m22 x 2m44 : 870tr

giá trên về tới VN cộng thêm ship, thuế, phí dịch vụ (không nhiều và sẽ mật thư)

hàng bảo hành 2 năm, ngoại trừ đầu cắt và các thấu kính, riêng nguồn laser bảo hành 3 năm (tuổi thọ 100.000h), thời gian bảo hành tính từ ngày máy tới xưởng bên mua.
phần điện dùng hầu hết hàng châu âu: Schneider (cả servo), controller có tất cả các công nghệ mới nhất: chống gãy đầu cắt, cảm biết cạnh phôi thông minh ... nhiều nhiều lắm không kể nổi, tốc độ tối đa 120m/ph, sai số cho phép <= +/-0.04mm

cá nhân, tổ chức nào muốn mua qua em tư vấn và ok thì làm hợp đồng em nhập về, cọc 50%. em đã làm được 2 con rồi.
thanks

----------


## CKD

Âu Cơ bác đi vô đi ra!
Vậy chắc đơn vị chào giá cho em, nó phỉnh em rồi bác ạ! Riêng nguồn SPI (UK) 500W đã cả tỏi rồi ạ, máy móc chưa tính.

Còn mấy cái máy laser china & nguồn laser fiber china (nghe giang hồ là china nó cũng đã làm được fiber luôn rồi) thì em chịu. Riêng việc dạo taobao thì máy mà dùng nguồn G7, linh kiện xịn thì thấy giá bác chủ đưa ra là hợp lý.

Nếu được bác mật thư giúp em cái link em tham khảo với ạ. Nhu cầu thì em có, tầm 6-7 trăm thì em có thể triển được ạ.

Thanks bác ạ!

----------


## Diyodira

thông số cho máy 500w



thanks

----------


## Diyodira

thêm bảng để mấy ae tính chi phí vận hành



thanks

----------


## haminhduc

Bác đi vô đi ra cho em con 1000w với. Làm việc với bác cho yên tâm. Thankss bác

----------


## Nam CNC

ngon đó anh đi vo đi ra , à mà điều kiện trách nhiệm bảo hành là chú chinese kia chịu hả anh ? nó có văn phòng ở đây không ? giá cả và các thông số đưa ra là quá hớp , chỉ lo điều kiện hậu mãi thôi anh.

----------


## h-d

theo em thì china làm việc rất ok, nhưng bác phải hỏi thuế và thủ tục giấy tờ hết bao nhiêu. nó có thể free chuyển cho bác, nhưng chi phí bảo dưỡng và bảo hành bác phải thanh toán tiền công tác phí cho chuyên gia nó sang đó, chứ không free đâu. Linh hiện máy hỏng trong BH thay miễn phí nhưng chi phí khác mình phải chi trả hết, Nhưng theo em vẫn nên mua bên kia, giá tốt hơn nhiều. cái quan trọng là bác phải làm việc với hải quan chuẩn chỉ xem hết bao nhiêu. đừng có thuê mấy công ty làm dịch vụ nó chém ác lắm. cấu hình kia là ổn quá rồi. đừng mua máy bãi nhật, con đó hình như là co2, máy đã cũ chi phí sửa chữa khủng lắm.

----------


## haminhduc

e đang phân vân nguồn của raycus hay IPJ. Nếu nguồn raycus thì cáp quang rẻ hơn, máy lỗi thì sửa nhanh hơn. Nếu nguồn IPJ thì cáp quang đắt gấp 3 lần, nếu nguồn lỗi thì phải gửi sang hãng mất nhiều thời gian hơn, hai nguồn chênh nhau khoảng 300 triệu.

----------


## mr.trinhly

E thấy bảo nguồn Raycus cũng tốt đấy. E hỏi chính thằng china thì nó bảo vậy-không phải hỏi thằng bán. Không biết tin được không. Nguồn 1000W của Raycus là 37500$. Đầu cắt Raytool 2238$, THC 1077$, Bộ đk 4586$. Em mà có tiền em mua về lắp luôn. Em có ông anh đi china về cũng bảo con 1000W bên đó khoảng 2 tỷ.

----------


## terminaterx300

con 500w hàng Baisheng Guangdong tầm 1 tỏi 7, còn 1000w ko lầm là 2 tỏi 4. Nguồn raycus wuhan nhé. 

nghe đại lý IPG đức bảo là raycus chạy dc 2-3 năm là xuống cấp, lolz  :Cool:

----------


## ronaldinho_07

> con 500w hàng Baisheng Guangdong tầm 1 tỏi 7, còn 1000w ko lầm là 2 tỏi 4. Nguồn raycus wuhan nhé. 
> 
> nghe đại lý IPG đức bảo là raycus chạy dc 2-3 năm là xuống cấp, lolz


Ông này đi đâu cũng thả thính hay sao mà éo gì cũng biết hay dạ @@

----------


## haminhduc

Thanks các bác. Nhiều thông tin quá. Em xem cấu hình báihang thì ko ngon bằng hsg nhung giá nó cao thế.

----------


## haminhduc

Bavs đi vô đi ra cho e xin cái giá vào mật thư đi. Để bọn em quyết định đầu tư

----------


## Diyodira

ae mình toàn nghe thấy không hà chứ chưa cọ sát, thử dóc tâm mua một cái sẽ thấy giá của nó ngay, chứ hỏi chơi chơi thì giá sẽ trên trời, một con máy 500w 1300 x 900 hỏi giá thì được báo 62- 68k obama là chuyện bình thường nhé, cứ thế suy lên 1000w thì biết liền hà.
VN mình đến giờ bị dùng oto giá cao là vậy đó, tính sĩ diện vẩn đang hàng ngày giết chết bao nhiêu anh hùng rơm, hàng báo giá cao thì bảo đắt, giá thấp thì bảo hàng rởm. chưa dùng thì cứ sợ hư, đã mua thì muốn dùng cho rã ra tro mới chịu.
nếu chưa có mục đích, nhu cầu rõ ràng thì không nên mua máy laser công nghiệp. nghe chi phí vận hành Fiber thấp vậy chứ không dễ ăn trừ 

thanks

----------


## haminhduc

tức là fiber không quá ngon như quảng cáo hả bác

----------


## mayhancatkimloai

Bên Mình đang có một máy cắt laser của Bruco
con này có thiết kế bàn chuyển đổi nên tốc độ tự động hóa nhanh
Bác nào có nhu cầu cứ alo em

----------


## haianhelectric

> em đã xem cấu hình thanh răng của alpha gẻmany, ray hiwin, nguồn 1000w IPJ sx tại USa hộp số ALpha Germany, các bác thấy ok chưa


Bác cho cái thông số cụ thể đi, mình tư vấn cho, tuần tới mình đi TQ nghiệm thu con laser fiber về để chiến.

----------


## haianhelectric

Mua máy phải nghiên cứu kỹ nhé, cùng công suất nhưng cấu hình thì thì thôi rồi.., giá cả có thể trên trời luôn. Hiện mình từng làm việc với vài nhà máy tại TQ nhưng cấu hình thì mỗi thằng một khác, giá cũng thế. Đàm phán qua lại cả tháng trời mới mua được con ưng ý, giá cả ngon, cấu hình mạnh.
Đây là cấu hình đầu tiên mình nhận được từ nhà máy của một công ty:

----------


## haianhelectric

Cấu hình của thằng thứ 2:


Cấu hình mình yêu cầu nhà máy thứ 3, chốt.



Đàm phán mãi, hứa bốc phét làm đại lý cho nó một năm bán được 5 con mới có giá yêu.

----------


## ronaldinho_07

bật mí giá dc ko bác  :Big Grin:

----------


## ducmoctx

> bật mí giá dc ko bác


Hôm trước mình với bác haianhelectric có sang thăm quan một số nhà sản xuất. Đồng thời nhiệm thu con máy của bác ấy. 
Mình có hỏi một số dòng máy Fiber Laser trực tiếp từ nhà máy chuyên làm hàng xuất châu âu. Giá nó giao động từ 800 triệu cho máy 1325 và 950 triệu cho máy 1530 nguồn 500W Raycus. Còn nguồn IPG thì các bác thêm khoản 200 triệu nữa ạ.

----------


## hoctap256

https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100007026078004

Fb của  chị này có  máy laser fiber cắt được cả đồng 
giá tầm 1.5-1.8 tỷ tùy công suất 
nguồn gốc linh kiện rõ ràng

----------


## haminhduc

mình đã lấy con laser 1 kw. sau một thơi gian sử dụng thấy cũng khá ổn. giá máy về vn là 1,8 tỷ

----------


## Anh.Phan11

> mình đã lấy con laser 1 kw. sau một thơi gian sử dụng thấy cũng khá ổn. giá máy về vn là 1,8 tỷ


Bác nào còn có nhu cầu về máy cắt Laser công suất từ 500- 4000kw, liên hệ với em nha. Bên em chuyên cung cấp các loại máy cắt Laser, máy phay, tiện, cắt dây....
giá rất cạnh tranh ạ
Mr Phan Anh  0932609798, anh.phan11@gmail.com,  vansuloi.com

----------

